# Sattelstützenlänge Meta TR 2021 - was passt?



## anderson (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube, so viele TR 21 Besitzer gibt es hier noch gar nicht. Vielleicht ist trotzdem jemand hier, der mir sagen kann, welche Länge der Sattelstütze (wird bei mir sehr wahrscheinlich eine OneUp) in den M Rahmen passt.


----------



## Psionic (27. Oktober 2020)

Also ich hab zwar kein 2021er Tr aber ein Am in Größe M und gemessen habe ich 28cm Einsteckstiefe.
Denke das müsste beim Tr gleich sein kann es aber natürlich nicht sicher sagen.
Habe mir nach ewigem rechnen und vergleichen mit anderen Bikes eine 210er One up bestellt.
Sollte mit maximaler Länge fahrbar sein wenn nicht habe ich ja noch 2cm die ich die Stütze verstellen kann.
Ach ja Schrittlänge ist 86cm hoffe das hilft weiter.
Hast den Rahmen noch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (28. Oktober 2020)

@Psionic Besten Dank schonmal! Doch, ich habe den Rahmen schon und messe auch etwa 28-29 cm. Aber das Maß sagt ja noch nicht aus, welche Stützenlänge eines bestimmten Fabrikats im Rahmen funktioniert. Die OneUp hat 29,7 cm Schaft und der Actuater muss noch arbeiten und der Zug frei laufen können. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast du deine noch nicht verbaut? Ich wäre dir dankbar, wenn du hier nochmal schreiben würdest, wenn du sie eingebaut hast. Der Rahmen scheint ja bei AM und TR identisch zu sein. Ich hatte an einem anderen Bike gemessen und gerechnet und hätte am Ende doch eine längere Stütze verbauen können.


----------



## Psionic (28. Oktober 2020)

Hab heute meine One Up bekommen der Actuator sitzt leider etwas schräg mir wäre es lieber wenn er in linie mit dem Sattel laufen würde so dass das Kabel hinten im Sitzrohr verläuft.
Was die Einstecktiefe im Sitzrohl limitiert ist ja so eine Art Achse sieht bei mir aus wie eine Gewindestange.
Das Kabel sollte bei meiner schräg hinten im Sitzrohr verlaufen und sollte so an dieser Achse einfach vorbeilaufen, damit sollte es möglich sein die Stütze Maximal zu versenken.

Der dropper baut wirklich sehr flach die Manschette oben ist wirklich nur einen Bruchteil so hoch wie bei einer Reverb, gerade bei der 34,9mm version ist die noch mal schmaler weil der verdickte teil unter der Manschette wegfällt der wohl bei den dünneren Stützen vorhanden ist.
Bin somit sehr optimitisch dass das so passt, bis ich das Rad komplett aufbauen kann dauert es leider noch warte noch auf Laufräder und die Zeb.
Kommt wohl alles erst Anfang bis Mitte November.


----------



## Bene2405 (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab bei mir den Aktuator der Aktuellen Oneup Stütze um 180° gedreht, damit er Quasi an der Verschraubung des Rocker vorbeikommt (deine Gewindestange  ). Dazu öffnet man die Sattelstütze wie zum Service und dreht einfach das Gehäuse.

Habe zwar ein Meta V4.2 aber eigentlich das selbe Thema dort. Dadurch konnte Ich die 180er so tief versenken das sie mir passt.


----------



## Psionic (28. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Info, ich denk bei mir geht sichs auch so aus aber gut zu wissen.
Ich weiss schon was das Teil ist auf dem der Actuator dann aufliegt, schaut beim 21er Am aber tatsächlich aus wie ne Gewindestange hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.
Eigentlich müsste da ja nur ein Gewinde eingeschnitten werden aber das sieht schon lustig aus.


----------



## anderson (30. Oktober 2020)

@Psionic, da du gerade auch am Aufbau bist, hast du selbst einen Dämpfer eingebaut? Meine Frage dazu ist, ob die dem Rahmen beigelegte schwarze Aluhülse die Lagerhülse im Dämpferauge ersetzt man dies Lagerhülse also auspressen muss und man außer der schwarzen Buchse am Dämpferende zum Rocker hin keine weitere Buchse oder sonst was benötigt. Kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor, dass da dann nichts "gelagert" sein soll.


----------



## Danimal (30. Oktober 2020)

@anderson ich habe die Kiste zwar nicht, aber das, was Du da beschreibst, würde ich auf gar keinen Fall machen. Dann lieber bei Huber Bushings was passendes bestellen.


----------



## Waldhobel (30. Oktober 2020)

Danimal schrieb:


> @anderson ich habe die Kiste zwar nicht, aber das, was Du da beschreibst, würde ich auf gar keinen Fall machen. Dann lieber bei Huber Bushings was passendes bestellen.



Warum genau nicht ?

Bin auch grad am Aufbau eines Meta Am29 allerdings 21er Modell.

Das die Huberbuchsen einwandfrei sind steht außer Frage. 
Wenn einer zufällig die Maße hat und sie verraten würde wäre super.
Der Dämpfer braucht wohl noch 1 Woche bis ich messen kann, dafür war die Zeb Ultimate innerhalb eines Tages geliefert (gestern)


----------



## anderson (30. Oktober 2020)

Danimal schrieb:


> @anderson ich habe die Kiste zwar nicht, aber das, was Du da beschreibst, würde ich auf gar keinen Fall machen. Dann lieber bei Huber Bushings was passendes bestellen.



Das scheint von Commencal aber so vorgesehen zu sein (bzw. war das meine Frage). Standardmäßig gibt es wahrscheinlich keine Huberbuchse, die genau diese Größe hat. Die Originalbuchse im Dämpfer muss offenbar ausgepresst werden...

@Waldhobel, bei mir ist es auch ein 21er Modell, aber TR (was keinen Unterschied macht). Es wird bei dir vermutlich auch ein RockShox Dämpfer? Hast du schon die 10x20 Lagerbuchse? Ich habe sie noch nicht eingepresst, scheint aber verdammt stramm reinzugehen und ich hoffe, dass die Beschichtung des Gleitlagers nicht leidet.


----------



## Waldhobel (30. Oktober 2020)

Ja die Buchse hing am Rahmen mit dran, wird ebenfalls in RS.
Werde aber sicherlich auf Huber-Buchsen umsteigen die waren an nem anderen Bike auch verbaut, kein Vergleich zu den Originalen Buchsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (30. Oktober 2020)

Planst du beide Buchsen zu tauschen, also auch die beigelegte?

Wie macht sich deiner Meinung nach der Vorteil der Huberbuchsen bemerkbar?


----------



## Danimal (30. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht verstehe ich das ja falsch - aber kann sich der Dämpfer nicht lateral auf dieser Aluhülse bewegen?


----------



## Waldhobel (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte die mal am alten Strive, da waren an dem Fox DHX 5.0 Nadellager verbaut, die waren schon ziemlich gut im ansprechen aber auch sehr schmutzanfällig. Nach den die nimma so rund liefen hab ich getauscht gegen handelsübliche Gleichtlager, emfand danach aber immer als wenn der Dämpfer sich schwer tut dadrin zu laufen, so als wenn ma einen gewisses Losbrechmoment hat.
Hab dann bissel zumgelesen und stieß auf die Huberbuchsen, da die jetzt net die Welt kosten hab ich tatsächlich 2 mal ein 3 teiliges Set gekauft. Hat sich danach wieder so gescheidig angefühlt wie die Nadellager aber der Dämpfer saß da gefühlt noch bissel strammer drin. 
Ist aber nur meine Emfindung


----------



## anderson (30. Oktober 2020)

Danimal schrieb:


> Vielleicht verstehe ich das ja falsch - aber kann sich der Dämpfer nicht lateral auf dieser Aluhülse bewegen?



K.A., ich habe bisher die Hülse noch nicht ins dämpferauge geschoben, da das RS Gleitlager noch nicht ausgepresst ist. Die Hülse würde nicht als eigentliches Lager dienen, sondern nur als Spacer. Aber vielleicht reicht das ja auch?

Es handelt sich um die Buchse, die auf diesem Bild zu sehen ist (hier mit der Achse zur Befestigung des Dämpfers am Clevis des Rockers)


----------



## spümco (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe die vorhandene Buchse aus dem Dämpfer ausgepresst und durch die schwarze mitgelieferte ersetzt.
So hab ich das ganze auch in den Techs interpretiert - bei mir funktioniert das auch.


----------



## anderson (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe Commencal angefragt und direkt eine Antwort erhalten. Im unteren Dämpferauge bewegt sich nichts, weshalb das Lager ausgepresst und durch die Hülse ersetzt wird. So hab ich's mir gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (31. Oktober 2020)

Interessant! Gut zu wissen, so eine Konstruktion habe ich noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## anderson (6. November 2020)

Danimal schrieb:


> Interessant! Gut zu wissen, so eine Konstruktion habe ich noch nicht gesehen...



Es gibt ein paar unbekanntere Kleinserienbikes wie Specialized Stumpjumper, bei denen das genauso konstruiert ist .

Wenn du dir die Konstruktion anschaust, brauch sich da nichts drehen, weil die Drehpunkte an anderer Stelle liegen und kann sich ja auch gar nichts drehen, da das Tauchrohr des Dämpfers ja um 90 Grad gedreht ist und die Drehbewegung um die Vertikalachse laufen würde, was ja keinen Sinn macht


----------



## Danimal (6. November 2020)

Klar, ist plausibel. Einfach nie drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## FrankausHalle (10. November 2020)

@anderson 
Ich habe in meinem AM, Rahmengröße M eine OneUp 200mm. Zwischen Sattelrohrkante bis zu den Sattelstreben sind es bei mir 250mm. Die Stütze schließt leider nicht bündig am Sattelrohr ab, da man sie nicht weiter reinschieben kann und sie unten anstößt.

Kennst du auf der OneUp-Homepage den Kalkulator für die richtige Länge? Da kannste alle Maße eintippen und bekommst die passende Länge empfohlen.


----------



## anderson (10. November 2020)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> @anderson
> Ich habe in meinem AM, Rahmengröße M eine OneUp 200mm. Zwischen Sattelrohrkante bis zu den Sattelstreben sind es bei mir 250mm. Die Stütze schließt leider nicht bündig am Sattelrohr ab, da man sie nicht weiter reinschieben kann und sie unten anstößt.
> 
> Kennst du auf der OneUp-Homepage den Kalkulator für die richtige Länge? Da kannste alle Maße eintippen und bekommst die passende Länge empfohlen.



Hast du ein 2021er AM? 200mm wären schon super. Wenn du schreibst sie stößt unten an, meinst du der Actuator stößt an die Führung des Gewindebolzen im Sitzrohr? Funktioniert aber ok?

Danke schonmal für die Infos. Den Kalkulator für die Länge kenne ich, hat an einem anderen Bike nicht  so gut funktioniert.

Welche Sattelklemme hast du verbaut?


----------



## FrankausHalle (10. November 2020)

@anderson

ja, das 21er AM.
hab die Stütze so gedreht, dass das Teil, an dem der Seilzug eingehakt ist, hinter die Gewindestange ragt. Hab die Stütze dann aber auch ein paar Millimeter nach oben gezogen, so dass sie nicht auf der Gewindestange aufsitzt. Muss ja schließlich nicht sein.

Ja, funktioniert alles gut. 

Sattelklemme: Hope.


----------



## anderson (20. November 2020)

Psionic schrieb:


> Hab heute meine One Up bekommen der Actuator sitzt leider etwas schräg mir wäre es lieber wenn er in linie mit dem Sattel laufen würde so dass das Kabel hinten im Sitzrohr verläuft.
> Was die Einstecktiefe im Sitzrohl limitiert ist ja so eine Art Achse sieht bei mir aus wie eine Gewindestange.
> Das Kabel sollte bei meiner schräg hinten im Sitzrohr verlaufen und sollte so an dieser Achse einfach vorbeilaufen, damit sollte es möglich sein die Stütze Maximal zu versenken.
> 
> ...


Hast du die Sattelstütze mittlerweile eingebaut?


----------



## Psionic (20. November 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Hast du die Sattelstütze mittlerweile eingebaut?


Leider nein Laufradsatz und Dämpferbuchsen sind im Versand dann ist alles da.
Habe aber im moment noch einen Umzug wird also so oder so noch dauern.


----------



## anderson (7. Januar 2021)

Psionic schrieb:


> Leider nein Laufradsatz und Dämpferbuchsen sind im Versand dann ist alles da.
> Habe aber im moment noch einen Umzug wird also so oder so noch dauern.



Ich will nicht nerven, aber hast du die Sattelstütze mittlerweile eingebaut?


----------



## Psionic (24. Januar 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich will nicht nerven, aber hast du die Sattelstütze mittlerweile eingebaut?


Habe das Rad heute aufgebaut hat sich ewig gezogen bis ich dazu gekommen bin.
Bei 86cm Beinlänge schaut die Stütze 3.7cm bis zum collar(? keine Ahnung wie es auf deutsch heisst) raus.
Würde ca noch nen halben cm weiter rein gehen.
Bin jetzt zwar noch nicht probe gefahren aber sollte so passen.
Von der Funktion her ist die One up in kombination mit der zugehörigen Remote top, wenn sie jetzt noch haltbar ist eine klasse Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (24. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Infos, ich bin aber auf Bikeyoke Revive Max 185 umgeschwenkt 😀. Die OneUp hat unklare Lieferzeit und ich ärgere mich gerade diesen Winter über meine OneUp im anderen Rad, die trotz Service nicht richtig ausfahren will.


----------



## Psionic (25. Januar 2021)

Ich bin ja froh dass ich meine ganzen Komponenten zeitig gekauft habe.
Welche Probleme macht die Stütze denn?
Hoffe mal ich bleibe davon verschont habe auch keine Probleme mit meiner Reverb im Winter, evtl sind die Axs Stützen aber auch davon verschont.


----------



## anderson (26. Januar 2021)

Meine OneUp mag bei den kalten Temperaturen nicht mehr ganz ausfahren. Service geht ja ganz einfach bei der Stütze und habe ich gerade gemacht. Ich werde die Tage noch einmal mit dünnerem Fett oder Öl/Fett schmieren, vielleicht liegt es daran. Die Stützen von OneUp haben etwas Spiel beim Verdrehen, das hat die Bikeyoke nicht, stört aber bei der OneUp auch überhaupt nicht beim Fahren. Die V2 ist schon ok.

Mit den Komponenten ist das wirklich so eine Sache gerade. Ich bin total froh, dass ich den Rahmen rechtzeitig bei BC bestellt hab.


----------



## Bene2405 (27. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei sehr kalten und Nassen Tagen mit meiner OneUp V2 was aber etwas Banaler war: Bei meinem Meta (V4.2) ist der Gummistopfen im Rahmen, der für die Leitung zur Sattelstütze, in den Rahmen geploppt. Durch die Öffnung ist Wasser und Dreck an den Auslösemechanismus gekommen und Festgefrorren.  Da musste auch erstmal drauf kommen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2021)

Passt vielleicht nur zum Teil zum Thema Sattelstütze, aber kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Rahmen am Oberrohr unten nach der Dämpferaufnahme und seitlich rechts und links kurz vor dem Steuerrohr Zugauslässe hat? Wenn ja, könnte man die für eine Stütze mit ext. Zugansteuerung verwenden?

Sorry für die Frage, wenn sie doof ist. Mein Rahmen kommt erst im April, deshalb kann ich nicht nachschauen.

Edit: Habe gerade gesehen, dass es den Auslass an der Seite des Oberrohrs nur rechts gibt.


----------



## anderson (1. Februar 2021)

Genau, am Oberrohr rechts ist eine Öffnung zur Kabelführung im Oberrohr. Der Auslass ist dann kurz vor der Dämpferaufnahme für den Dämpfer-Remote. Ansonsten ist das Oberrohr ja auch an der Ungerseite, da wo der Dämpfer platziert ist offen. Bringt dir aber vermutlich nix.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Genau, am Oberrohr rechts ist eine Öffnung zur Kabelführung im Oberrohr. Der Auslass ist dann kurz vor der Dämpferaufnahme für den Dämpfer-Remote. Ansonsten ist das Oberrohr ja auch an der Ungerseite, da wo der Dämpfer platziert ist offen. Bringt dir aber vermutlich nix.



Danke für die Info. Denkst Du nicht, dass ich vom Rand des Sattelrohrs einen Zug nach unten geführt bekomme.?Wenn das Oberrohr, wie Du sagst, offen ist, dann sollte das doch eigentlich gut gehen.

Die Sattelstütze ist eine Moveloc Vecnum.


----------



## anderson (2. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht helfen dir Fotos?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Vielleicht helfen dir Fotos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke - ich glaube, was ich vor habe, könnte funktionieren. Danke auch für die Bilder bezogen auf die Farbe des Rahmens - meine Vorfreude wächst immer weiter. 👍🏼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (2. Februar 2021)

Die Farbe ist auf dem ersten Bild realistischer. Das zweite ist mit Blitz und kommt zu hell rüber.


----------



## Nussketier (22. Februar 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Vielleicht helfen dir Fotos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das ein Medium? Hast du den Rahmen mal an der Waage gehabt? Mit und ohne Dämpfer vielleicht?

Gruss
Oliver


----------



## anderson (22. Februar 2021)

Gewicht wird überbewertet


----------



## Psionic (23. Februar 2021)

Der Meta Am Rahmen in M wiegt 4kg ohne Dämpfer und Achse denke das Tr wird das gleiche wiegen so ca.


----------



## Nussketier (23. Februar 2021)

Danke.


----------



## anderson (23. Februar 2021)

3900g ohne alles, mit RS Super Deluxe Ultimate knapp 4250g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorn (1. März 2021)

Tag zusammen,

habt Ihr inzwischen die Räder aufgebaut?
Wie schauts denn jetzt abschließend mit der Einstecktiefe der Oneup / Bikeyoke aus? Passt ganz rein?

Gruß


----------



## anderson (3. März 2021)

Ich habe mein Meta TR fast aufgebaut, warte noch auf die Bremsen. Sattelstütze bin ich von OneUp auf Bikeyoke geschwenkt, wegen Lieferbarkeit, aber auch, weil meine OneUp an einem anderen Bike im Winter trotz Service nicht gut 100% funktioniert. Passt auch besser zur Sattelklemme .

Ich habe im M Rahmen die Bikeyoke Revive max 185. Ich bin 172cm groß und habe durchschnittliche Schrittlänge. Die Revive könnte ich noch ca. 1-2 cm tiefer setzen. Passt also ziemlich genau. Der Vorteil ist halt, dass ich den Actuator an der Revive in die richtige Richtung drehen konnte, damit er nicht mit der Rocker-Aufnahme im inneren des Sitzrohres ins Gehege kommt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. März 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Meta TR fast aufgebaut, warte noch auf die Bremsen. Sattelstütze bin ich von OneUp auf Bikeyoke geschwenkt, wegen Lieferbarkeit, aber auch, weil meine OneUp an einem anderen Bike im Winter trotz Service nicht gut 100% funktioniert. Passt auch besser zur Sattelklemme .
> 
> Ich habe im M Rahmen die Bikeyoke Revive max 185. Ich bin 172cm groß und habe durchschnittliche Schrittlänge. Die Revive könnte ich noch ca. 1-2 cm tiefer setzen. Passt also ziemlich genau. Der Vorteil ist halt, dass ich den Actuator an der Revive in die richtige Richtung drehen konnte, damit er nicht mit der Rocker-Aufnahme im inneren des Sitzrohres ins Gehege kommt.



Freu mich schon auf die ersten Bilder.


----------



## anderson (3. März 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf die ersten Bilder.



Ich auch. ROSE ist ein wenig sprunghaft, was die Lieferzeiten der Bremsen betrifft, die sie mir verkaufen wollen. Mal waren es 18 Wochen, mal 7 Tage...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. März 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich auch. ROSE ist ein wenig sprunghaft, was die Lieferzeiten der Bremsen betrifft, die sie mir verkaufen wollen. Mal waren es 18 Wochen, mal 7 Tage...



Ich drücke Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass die Bremsen bald kommen. Was hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## anderson (3. März 2021)

Cura 4


----------



## gorn (3. März 2021)

jetzt bin ich im letzten Moment noch von der PNW auf die Revive umgesprungen ... menscheskinners dat wird dann ja doch noch teuer das Ding.

Ihr habt nicht zufällig auch noch den compression tune für den Coil-Dämpfer im Kopf? ^^

schönen Abend Euch!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. März 2021)

gorn schrieb:


> Ihr habt nicht zufällig auch noch den compression tune für den Coil-Dämpfer im Kopf? ^^



Nur Air und RS: LLC.


----------



## PeterPanic (5. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

Falls noch jemand eine Sattelstütze für sein Meta sucht, habe ich eine im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf anzubieten:





						verstellbare Sattelstützen: 336 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

verstellbare Sattelstützen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 336 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Schönes Wochenende! ✌️


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. März 2021)

Ich hab eventuell einen Meta TR Rahmen in M aus 2019 zu verkaufen. Britisch Racing Green mit DPX2 Dämpfer falls jemand interesse hat Einfach melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (12. März 2021)

Hat von euch jemand sein Meta schon aufgebaut und kann mir sagen wie er den Zug zur Stütze verlegt hat ?

Ich hab keine ahnung wie ich den da durch den knick bekommen soll, hab alles versucht aber irgendwie will das nicht so richtig funktionieren


----------



## PeterPanic (13. März 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand sein Meta schon aufgebaut und kann mir sagen wie er den Zug zur Stütze verlegt hat ?
> 
> Ich hab keine ahnung wie ich den da durch den knick bekommen soll, hab alles versucht aber irgendwie will das nicht so richtig funktionieren



Hallo prof.66.

Du musst den Rahmenschutz am Tretlager/Unterrohr abschrauben. Dann kommt ein Loch im Rahmen zum vorschein was Dir hilft, die Leitung zu verlegen. Wenn Du eine kleine Zange oder Pinzette zur Hilfe nimmst, geht auch noch etwas besser. Aber im allgemienen ist das Verlegen der Sattelstützenleitung die nervigste Arbeit an dem Rahmen.

Schönes Wochenende ✌️


----------



## prof.66 (13. März 2021)

Danke dir, das mitem Schutz hatte ich gesehen aber zu Anfang habe ich die Leitung absolut nicht durch
den knick bekommen. Aber mit bissel Geduld und viel Fluchen habe ich sie dann letztendlich doch verlegt bekommen


----------



## Wald-Racer (16. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

sollte es noch jemanden geben, der sich nicht ganz sicher ist. Die Fox Transfer 200 passt bei einer Schrittlänge von 82cm und einer 170er Kurbel wunderbar in den Rahmen und hat auch noch etwas Luft nach unten.


----------

